# Назначение регистров в баяне Firotti Eroica



## spawellness (2 Дек 2011)

Друзья! Подскажите:
баян Firotti Eroica имеет 11 регистров справа и 3 регистра слева.
Чему они соответствуют? Есть ли у кого описание или инструкция, может быть кто-то знает ссылку в Интернете. Хочется всецело владеть этими дополнительными опциями.
[email protected] Олег Павлович


----------



## ze_go (25 Янв 2012)

а в Вашем баяне они разве не помечены?


----------



## spawellness (25 Янв 2012)

Баян очень старый, пытаюсь его реставрировать. Все обозначения стёрты. Баян-память от отце-бывшем баянном мастере.


----------



## ze_go (25 Янв 2012)

http://www.loomeer.cz/accordions/firotti.eroica.html
тут фотка есть - синий. в правой видно, какие регистры


----------



## spawellness (26 Янв 2012)

ze_go! Огромное спасибо. Информация -то что нужно.

Тему можно закрывать.


----------

